# Pot could leave black mark on immigration cases



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> A new USCIS guideline says buying or selling marijuana, even at a state-regulated cannabis shop, shows you lack "good moral character." The April 19 "policy alert" caused a stir among Alaska immigration attorneys and exposes a gulf between federal policy and Alaska values on what constitutes good morals.


Pot could leave black mark on immigration cases - Alaska Public Media
This is from Alaska, but I'm sure we'll be hearing from Maura Healey on it sooner or later. I wonder what side of the argument she'll be on.


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

Anyone who has ever used marijuana should not have access to a better life in America.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

Bananaman, you realize this is bait right


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

TheSnowman said:


> Bananaman, you realize this is bait right


The USCIS guideline is bait for what?


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

Bananaman said:


> The USCIS guideline is bait for what?


Never mind. Enjoy your arguments...


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

TheSnowman said:


> Never mind. Enjoy your arguments...


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Bananaman said:


> Anyone who has ever used marijuana should not have access to a better life in America.


Guess you're done then.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Bananaman said:


> Anyone who has ever used marijuana should not have access to a better life in America.


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

Dispensaries are spreading across America like herpes. There's no stopping it, at least not in mass.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Bananaman said:


> Dispensaries are spreading across America like herpes. There's no stopping it, at least not in mass.


So you did it all for the herpes, huh?


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

Goose said:


> So you did it all for the herpes, huh?


Good one.


----------

